# Symptoms by dpo



## kell

Hello ladies. Thought I would start a thread with symptoms by the days past ovulation and update at the end if it's a bfp or the witch arrives. It may be helpful for others and it will give me something to focus on as I am already starting to go a bit crazy lol :) 

1dpo - ovary pain, lots of cm

2dpo - woke in early hours with stabbing pain in right side, start of tender boobs, sneezing lots, tired and slightly nauseous

3dpo - dull ache across abdomen like af, tender breasts near armpits, slightly nauseous still and very bunged up. Could barely breath through my nose this morning. Increased libido, craving cheese!

4door - stinking cold :( sore boobs near armpits and itchy nipples, lower backache, achey abdomen constantly, nauseous

5dpo - bubbling/popping feeling in left side of abdomen, gassy, achey uterus, sore lumpy side boobs, still full of cold, lower backache, horny! Vivid dreams all night.

6dpo - bad nights sleep, hot flashes all night. Pulling feeling in abdomen, bubbling sensation, gassy, almost sick this morning, falling very hot especially my face, sore lumpy boobs.

7dpo - Sore lumpy and veiny boobs, massive nipples! Itchy nips too. Achey uterus, clumsy, congested.

8dpo - achey uterus, big sore boobs, itchy nipples, frequent urination, waves of nausea, increased appetite, increased libido, very tired by early evening so in bed by 8. 

9dpo - nausea on waking, full feeling in uterus, bloat, big sore boobs, lower back ache, still so hot


----------



## Dobsd

Hey! I got my BFP the other day, so thought I'd share my symptoms. I found it helpful to see other peoples symptoms that resulted in a BFP, so here they are...

1dpo - Heartburn
2dpo - EWCM, heartburn, mild cramps and weird fluttering sensation in abdomen
3dpo - Peeing a LOT (7 times in one work-day), lotiony CM, boobs filler, vein down left breast, heartburn
4dpo - Peeing lots, mild back ache, slight stabbing right side of lower abdomen, hot flashes in ears, craving Indian food, cramps/gas feeling
5dpo - Cramps, gurgling in stomach, sore boobs, heartburn, veiny boobs, extremely sleepy
6dpo - Very sleepy, nausea, threw up once, hot flashes, pressure in lower abdomen, lots of CM
7 dpo - Stinging/burning feeling in uterus, light cramps, very veiny boobs, noticed my nails had suddenly grown long and strong
8 dpo - Symptoms mostly gone. Boobs looked a bit fuller. In PM had a feeling like pins being stuck into my nipples. Really emotional, couldn't stop crying, heartburn.
9 dpo - Really tired after restless night sleep, was very hot in the night ( I'm always cold at night time), did a FRER with FMU and got a very light line. Cramps in afternoon. Tested again in PM and got a darker line. Stuffy nose, horrible headache like pressure
10 dpo - BFP with FMU, darker this time. No other real symptoms.
11 dpo - Slight back ache, pin-in-nipples feeling again, lots of veins and noticed that in the evenings my hands get really veiny too
12 dpo - went shopping with friends, found myself out of breath after walking around and horrible back ache. Extremely tired.
13dpo - Got really worried because symptoms seemed to have disappeared. Did another test, really dark line this time. :happydance:
14dpo - (Today and AF due) - Woke up at 5.30am and couldn't get back to sleep (unheard of for me!), felt like AF cramps but not as intense as I'd usually get them, back ache all day, heartburn in the evening, veins on hands and boobs and now also on upper thighs, AF didn't show and I'm never late. Did a digital test and the result was 'Pregnant 2-3' 

So, so excited!


----------



## clacko

I'd like to join 

3/4dpo - stabbing pain in side of boob/arm pit. Lots of white lotiony cm. ovary pains 
5dpo - woke in the morning needing a week. Had three big wees in 2 hours without drinking anything!


----------



## kell

Congratulations Dobsd! How exciting :D all those symptoms and you weren't going crazy, give me hope lol thank you for sharing your symptoms. 

Hey Clacko, thank you for sharing :) here's hoping for bfps for us both! The tww always drives me crazy lol x


----------



## clacko

I know the feeling! Wouldn't think twice if wasn't in the tww x


----------



## kell

I know, same lol symptoms spotting constantly. We can keep eachother sane x


----------



## katherinegrey

I didn't have any symptoms until 8dpo.

8dpo - burning in right breast, itchy nipples.
9dpo- Faint bfp, some light cramping and backache.
10dpo - light cramping and backache, positive digi.
11dpo - spotting and light twinges.
12dpo - still spotting.
13dpo - spotting stops and creamy cm comes. Tired and moody.
14dpo - Pregnant 2-3 on digi! Tired and moody again, but also ecstatic!


----------



## kell

Thank you for sharing Katherine and congratulations on your bfp! :D x


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much, good luck in your tww :flower:


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats ladies. Thrs already a thread i'm already posting on symptoms by dpo but i'l join here too if u dont mind. Last cycle gt so many symptoms that i was sure i was in all resulted in a BFN lol so anyway stil wont stop me nw & good luck to everyone x

1dpo- pain in left ovary but kind of wavered off by evening

2dpo- cm & some bubbling going on left side different to previous days ovary pain but same spot & headache whch lasted all day. Also very tired altho gt enough sleep

3dpo- not much apart from very tired

4dpo- gassy, twinges, feel like coming down with a cold, tired, headache

5dpo- had vivid dream that my freind had a baby (her kids are all older & she has had been sterilised doesn't want or plan anymore kids). Woke up with dull ache round abdomen but gone nw, snot type cm


----------



## kell

Of course you can join in here too Mom2Sam :) the more the merrier. Your symptoms sound promising, I hope you get your bfp x


----------



## kell

Ugh I feel awful today. Full of cold :( still getting symptoms, only on 4dpo and it's dragging badly. Just want to poas!


----------



## clacko

7dpo, had stitch like pain in right side last night. Woke up at 2am to have a wee, not like me. Insomnia, slight ovary pain on right hand side this morning. Stuffy nose when woke up


----------



## kell

Sounds good clacko, when are you planning to start testing?


----------



## clacko

I was hoping to wait until Friday but I know I'll want to test tomorrow morning. I know it will be too early tomorrow but bfn would stop me getting my hopes up x


----------



## kell

8 dpo is when I will probably start testing too. A first response test has a chance of picking it up that early so go for it x


----------



## clacko

My lp is 14 days so not sure if 8dpo will be too early. I'll deff be testing Friday on hubby's bday x


----------



## Mom2sam

In both pregnancies i gt a clear enough second line on 9dpo so i'm going to test 8dpo too & then 9dpo. Im so bloody nervous but i knw i wont be able t wait also if i dont see anything by 10dpo for me i knw i'l be out & just prepare myself for the ugly witch coming. 4dpo today & headache stil thr also feel really tired woke up at 9am with DS he is off school due to teachers strike day iv fed showered hm & cleaned up & i feel i could just go bk to bed lol hoping it means somethng hw r u ladies today x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> My lp is 14 days so not sure if 8dpo will be too early. I'll deff be testing Friday on hubby's bday x

Cant wait to see ur test fx for u x


----------



## kell

Morning Mom2sam :) Im laid up with a cold, still got sore boobs and abdo aches. Feel really crappy. Teacher strikes here too so kids are home. Sounds like you are on your way to a bfp IMO :D hope the wicked witch stays away for you. Im 4dpo today too x


----------



## clacko

Strikes here too but luckily my sons school are not taking part. Iv had some lower cramps today and can still feel cm coming out tmi! Honestly don't think it means anything though. I asked a few questions in first trimester and they all said it's too early to be feeling anything :-( x


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning Kell whr at exactly same stage in cycle wen are u planning on testing? I'm thinkn Sunday on Mothers day will be 8dpo might gt a squinter lol if not it'l b ok as wil b going out for mothers day so i'l b happy just b out with DH & ds anyway then i plan on testing 9dpo again x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> Strikes here too but luckily my sons school are not taking part. Iv had some lower cramps today and can still feel cm coming out tmi! Honestly don't think it means anything though. I asked a few questions in first trimester and they all said it's too early to be feeling anything :-( x

Clacko from wat iv read most common implantation is frm 6-10dpo & most common being 8dpo it explains my 9dpo bfp so i find it hard t accept at 7dpo that ur symptoms dont mean anythng. I mean looking bk nw i did gt cramps at 7-8dpo & ib on 8dpo thn a bfp on 9dpo so ur symptoms could well be early symptoms. X


----------



## Mom2sam

Ladies hw long were u trying for ur other Kids & was thr anythng u did differently those cycles x


----------



## clacko

Thanks Hun, my aches today are really low down and really dull, worse on the right hand side still near my ovary. Iv just helped my mum clean my nannas house for her and worn out now!! X


----------



## clacko

Ds wasn't planned And dd we got pregnant the first month after contraceptive pill. I did opks and we dd every day for a week x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thats awesome! & ths time hw long u been trying? X


----------



## clacko

We've been not trying not preventing since our wedding last month. We were doing the same last year but stopped in November after booking our wedding xx what about you x


----------



## Geo2

Hello, I was posting symptoms on another thread but I cant find the thread anymore, so will add here instead? 

1dpo - cm wet watery.
2dpo - caught a cold, cm still v wet common cold symptoms)
3dpo-very bad cold and chesty cough, cramping on and off, cm watery, v wet.
4dpo- cramping quite noticeably on and off, really really tired, cold. cm thicker and lotiony
5dpo- coughing up cold, very tired, slight headache, white lotion cm
6 dpo- tired, lotion cm
7dpo- still tired but sleeping well, seem to have constant lower backache abd under abdomen when walking, bloated, cramps bad at night, very strange feeling in uterus and cervix when lying in bed (like cervix was moving up and round, hard to explain)
8dpo- still cramping on and off, tired, lotion cm
9dpo- itchy yuk, yeast infection, sticky cm. bbs fuller and tingly nipples
10dpo- was in shop buying tests, very thirsty but ate lunch, felt very lightheaded, and had to sit down as felt I was going to faint in shop, very embarrassing, bought 2 pregnancy tests  after having drink felt better, but still quite dizzy and quesy on and off. . bbs still fuller and tingly nipples
I bought first response tests, should i take 1 tomorrow morning??
I usually have very regular 25-26 day cycles by the way so thought in that case i can test a bit earlier? AF due Friday, thats in 2 days).


----------



## clacko

Your symptoms sound promising. A frer should be fine if your due in 2 days x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> We've been not trying not preventing since our wedding last month. We were doing the same last year but stopped in November after booking our wedding xx what about you x

Aw congrats on ur wedding! I'm on second cycle trying after mc in Nov conceived that one second cycle but at 8wk mc. My first took 5 years but wer put on clomid & month i used opks & timed bd around fertile days i conceived. Did that second time too & conceived second cycle so who knws nw x


----------



## clacko

Awww good luck. Really hoping we get some bfps on this thread x sorry about your mc xx


----------



## clacko

Well I tested this morning! Not sure what the result is 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## kell

Looks like a bfp to me! Fingers crossed clacko :) x


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg

Not so sure after taking it apart after 2 hours x


----------



## kell

5dpo today and still just feel pregnant. I've had 5 babies and 3 losses so im pretty tuned to my body. Just hope it's not all in my head! Will update first post now with symptoms. 

Mom2sam, my first 3 were unplanned as I was very young but my youngest 2 were planned and I fell first cycle because I have regular 28 day cycles always and I timed it right with ovulation. This time we're onto second cycle but last month I think I had a chemical. I felt pregnant then came on 3 days early with bright red clotty blood? Fingers crossed for this month x


----------



## kell

clacko said:


> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg
> 
> Not so sure after taking it apart after 2 hours x


Ignore that clacko. Test will be invalid after 10 mins. Take first test as right and retest later or tomorrow x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kell fx for u ths is the month. I'v come dwn with a cold & gt a banging headache today not a symptom lol but feel bleugh! 

Geo good luck for wen u test hun x

Clacko that is confusing but i knw from all tests iv ever taken if it's nagative i hv never gt a thick pink line like that hopefully its ur bfp & the next test proves it fx x

I'l update my symptoms x


----------



## Missnurse

Hi I thought is come join you 

1dpo - felt uncomfortable and had cramps especially when moving about. Think I ovulated on Sunday, had a very positive opk, ewcm for 3/4 days prior and quite bad cramping on Sunday evening on my right side, dtd was also fairly uncomfortable. Dtd Friday night and Sunday morning and evening. Cm still fairly wet 

2dpo - same as above really, cramps subsided just odd twinges, cm the same. Dtd just to be covered wasn't uncomfortable at all this time. 

3dpo - woke up with very dry/sore throat, runny nose. Twinges still. Felt a bit nauseated in the evening. Cm globby in underwear still wet/stretch on loo roll, very tired but could have been with being up early 

4dpo - same as yesterday, felt dizzy on waking but ok once up. Cm creamier today. Tired still. Odd twinges.

5dpo. - nothing new to report, had shooting pains down there and twinges both sides. Still no sore boobs and starting to sorry I didn't ov at all


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx crossed for u miss Nurse i too hv some of the symptoms u'v mentioned lets hope it means somethng good x


----------



## kell

Welcome miss nurse, fx'd you get your bfp! 

How are we all today ladies? I'm feeling a bit rough today. Was almost sick this morning and my boobs are on fire! Running down the stairs is a nono I've established today lol ouchy. Also having hot flashes, my face keeps burning up and last night I was so hot I just couldn't sleep.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning Kell i thnk u gonna get a nice bfp wen u test! Are u holding out til missed af to test? I'm 6dpo today & time couldn't go any slower no symptoms today cramps hv gne & just a dull ache on one side on the left. Early morning had a sharpish pain on one side dunno if it meant anything & for past 2 days felt like going t get a cold but today nothing apart frm a slight headache. Either way i'm going to test on Monday wen i'l be 9dpo really hope i see somethng if not i'l just prepare myself for af x

Ur symptoms sound so promising hw many dpo are u today? X


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg fmu 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg smu


----------



## kell

Morning lovely :) ooh I hope you are right lol IM desperate to see a big fat + ! I'm 6dpo too babe, it's going so damn slow isn't it? I just want to sleep for a week to pass the time :haha: I'll try and hold out til Monday to test but I have 3 frer in my bag and the temptation might be too much lol. Dull ache on one side is promising! And headache is a good sign too. Don't be disheartened by lack of symptoms, some people don't get any at all do they. I hope you get your bfp on Monday, keep me posted please :)


----------



## Missnurse

What was you ladies cm like at 5dpo? Thought I'd dried up but when I went the loo and wiped I've got a fair bit of creamy coloured, stretchy snot like cm


----------



## clacko

Mine was like that at 6dpo but white now i just have white lotiony cm x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Morning lovely :) ooh I hope you are right lol IM desperate to see a big fat + ! I'm 6dpo too babe, it's going so damn slow isn't it? I just want to sleep for a week to pass the time :haha: I'll try and hold out til Monday to test but I have 3 frer in my bag and the temptation might be too much lol. Dull ache on one side is promising! And headache is a good sign too. Don't be disheartened by lack of symptoms, some people don't get any at all do they. I hope you get your bfp on Monday, keep me posted please :)

I'm testing Monday too & will kp u updated eithr way. With ur other pregnancies hw early did u gt ur bfp? I knw both times for me showed on 9dpo but nw i'm thnkn would it show on 8dpo haha im such a poas addict too but just checkd i thought i had ic left from last cycle & only hv 2 whch are 25 MLu sensitive. Do u knw the sensitivity on frer check ur frers & let me knw plz. I might buy sum on Sunday to test on Monday morning with. Coz it ws frer in past it showed on 9dpo for me. X


----------



## kell

Missnurse, mine was and still is lotiony. There's not loads of it during the day but it's there. I have periods during the day of feeling very wet but it goes away. During sex it's ridiculously wet and creamy!


----------



## Mom2sam

Missnurse said:


> What was you ladies cm like at 5dpo? Thought I'd dried up but when I went the loo and wiped I've got a fair bit of creamy coloured, stretchy snot like cm

Mine's still like that snotty & sometimes creamy yesterday very wet i thought no way too early for af whilst i wer cooking felt sonethng wet in my underwear ran up to bathroom to chek & just wet cm i'm 6dpo today & hv had this past 3 days x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg fmu
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg smu

Clacko i posted on another thread of urs i thnk 12 hrs might not b enough to wait between tests maybe it'l show better in evening or tmrw hun x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely :) ooh I hope you are right lol IM desperate to see a big fat + ! I'm 6dpo too babe, it's going so damn slow isn't it? I just want to sleep for a week to pass the time :haha: I'll try and hold out til Monday to test but I have 3 frer in my bag and the temptation might be too much lol. Dull ache on one side is promising! And headache is a good sign too. Don't be disheartened by lack of symptoms, some people don't get any at all do they. I hope you get your bfp on Monday, keep me posted please :)
> 
> I'm testing Monday too & will kp u updated eithr way. With ur other pregnancies hw early did u gt ur bfp? I knw both times for me showed on 9dpo but nw i'm thnkn would it show on 8dpo haha im such a poas addict too but just checkd i thought i had ic left from last cycle & only hv 2 whch are 25 MLu sensitive. Do u knw the sensitivity on frer check ur frers & let me knw plz. I might buy sum on Sunday to test on Monday morning with. Coz it ws frer in past it showed on 9dpo for me. XClick to expand...

Please do! I can't remember with my first 3 as they were unplanned anyway but with my youngest 2 boys I got bfps at 9dpo both times. Tyler with frer and Kane with a cb digi. I've thrown the box away but im pretty certain it's 15miu for frer. I'm a poas addict too so might join you testing at 8dpo :haha:


----------



## Missnurse

Could it be a good thing cm being like that?


----------



## kell

Clacko, I don't see anything :( I'm rubbish at line spotting though unless it hits me in the face so don't take my word for it! Baby dust x


----------



## Mom2sam

So me & my sis had decided to start ttc for #2 togethr but she had stoppd taking bc pill 2 months before actually trying & was using condoms month we decided she stopped using condoms & i stoppd my bc pill. She conceived first cycle & i'm onto my second she just sent me her 12 week scan pic awwwww! It's so cute i ws like 'already! She only just tested 2 months ago but guess ur already 4 weeks wen u test bfp lol she was like 'hurry up then lol i said i'm trying stop putting pressure on me. Really hope i can join her soon we hd planned to do baby shopping etc tgethr so i'm hoping i get ths quick if not i get another cute nephew or neice cant wait for her gender scan we both hv 1 boy each & both want girls but will be happy with a boy too x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kell said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely :) ooh I hope you are right lol IM desperate to see a big fat + ! I'm 6dpo too babe, it's going so damn slow isn't it? I just want to sleep for a week to pass the time :haha: I'll try and hold out til Monday to test but I have 3 frer in my bag and the temptation might be too much lol. Dull ache on one side is promising! And headache is a good sign too. Don't be disheartened by lack of symptoms, some people don't get any at all do they. I hope you get your bfp on Monday, keep me posted please :)
> 
> I'm testing Monday too & will kp u updated eithr way. With ur other pregnancies hw early did u gt ur bfp? I knw both times for me showed on 9dpo but nw i'm thnkn would it show on 8dpo haha im such a poas addict too but just checkd i thought i had ic left from last cycle & only hv 2 whch are 25 MLu sensitive. Do u knw the sensitivity on frer check ur frers & let me knw plz. I might buy sum on Sunday to test on Monday morning with. Coz it ws frer in past it showed on 9dpo for me. XClick to expand...
> 
> Please do! I can't remember with my first 3 as they were unplanned anyway but with my youngest 2 boys I got bfps at 9dpo both times. Tyler with frer and Kane with a cb digi. I've thrown the box away but im pretty certain it's 15miu for frer. I'm a poas addict too so might join you testing at 8dpo :haha:Click to expand...

Haha wel iv promised ladies on another thread i'l wait til Monday few of us waiting to test til Monday join us thr its 'anyone waiting til 1st' i thnk started by Melly. 
But if i cant control myself might just hv t test the frer for evaps on 8dpo ;-) lol


----------



## kell

Ah that's lovely :) are you close in age? I was pregnant with my best mate last time, we had same due date lol but her little boy was impatient and came 5 weeks early so it didn't work out like that in the end. Hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle so there will only be 4 a small gap between your new little girls ;) x


----------



## Mom2sam

Missnurse said:


> Could it be a good thing cm being like that?

I hope so altho last cycle i had lots of creamy cm & got excited then at 9dpo it gt mixed with stringy blood & stayed lije that til 13dpo & then AF came so ths time iv decided not going to look too much into cm i just hope the spotting stays away x


----------



## kell

Ooh ok I'll have a hunt for that thread then x


----------



## Missnurse

Yeah from what I've read cm is really not a good indicator


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Ah that's lovely :) are you close in age? I was pregnant with my best mate last time, we had same due date lol but her little boy was impatient and came 5 weeks early so it didn't work out like that in the end. Hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle so there will only be 4 a small gap between your new little girls ;) x

Nope not close in age at all she is 8 years younger than me lol i feel so old! Her lil boy is 11 months & mine just turned 7! She is a lil worried as i went in with her last time wen she ws in labour & she said so if u conceive anytime soon u'l b heavily pregnant by time i gv birth so who do i take i said DH & she was like he is useless! It was me & him that went in with her last time but he a big joker so she was yelling at him lol i remember he nearly fainted wen he saw the head haha x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel its actually titled 'anyone else counting down to April first' by MellyH


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's lovely :) are you close in age? I was pregnant with my best mate last time, we had same due date lol but her little boy was impatient and came 5 weeks early so it didn't work out like that in the end. Hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle so there will only be 4 a small gap between your new little girls ;) x
> 
> Nope not close in age at all she is 8 years younger than me lol i feel so old! Her lil boy is 11 months & mine just turned 7! She is a lil worried as i went in with her last time wen she ws in labour & she said so if u conceive anytime soon u'l b heavily pregnant by time i gv birth so who do i take i said DH & she was like he is useless! It was me & him that went in with her last time but he a big joker so she was yelling at him lol i remember he nearly fainted wen he saw the head haha xClick to expand...

Haha I have a 14 year old, that makes me feel ancient! 

Lol you can still go in with her, you'll be in the right place if you go into labour too :haha: Men are useless with stuff like that aren't they lol, they think they're big and hard but they really aren't haha. This will be my 6th birth if I'm pg and they've gotten quicker and quicker each time so I may not even make it to hospital! Lol x


----------



## kell

Ok looking now x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kell said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's lovely :) are you close in age? I was pregnant with my best mate last time, we had same due date lol but her little boy was impatient and came 5 weeks early so it didn't work out like that in the end. Hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle so there will only be 4 a small gap between your new little girls ;) x
> 
> Nope not close in age at all she is 8 years younger than me lol i feel so old! Her lil boy is 11 months & mine just turned 7! She is a lil worried as i went in with her last time wen she ws in labour & she said so if u conceive anytime soon u'l b heavily pregnant by time i gv birth so who do i take i said DH & she was like he is useless! It was me & him that went in with her last time but he a big joker so she was yelling at him lol i remember he nearly fainted wen he saw the head haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I have a 14 year old, that makes me feel ancient!
> 
> Lol you can still go in with her, you'll be in the right place if you go into labour too :haha: Men are useless with stuff like that aren't they lol, they think they're big and hard but they really aren't haha. This will be my 6th birth if I'm pg and they've gotten quicker and quicker each time so I may not even make it to hospital! Lol xClick to expand...

U prob had urs young so ur prob not ancient i startd for my first wen i wer 23 but conceived hm at 27. Then had hm at 28 & left 6 year gap so startd trying again last year at 35 nw thats ancient lol but had decided 2 years earlier but hd t put on hold as my dad gt diagnosed with terminal lung cancer & thy gave him a year max to live so being in & out of hospital with him i put it on hold. He passed away 8 months later whch was Feb of last year so i didnt really try until Sept & conceived first cycle but at 8 wks no heart beat was detected. Also reason for big gap i suffered frm severe hyperemesis gravadium so spent most my pregnancy in hospital on drips & meds was aweful! Only time i stoppd being violently sick was after DS came out after labour so put me off hvng anothr as i thought if same again who going t tke care of hm i did get hyperemesis again but mc so here i an tryng again x


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm glad the birth part comes quicker with each consecutive baby! Did u hv epi or just gas & air. I thnk i want a epi second time round! X


----------



## kell

Oh wow you really have been through some stuff :( sorry to hear that. I hope you don't get hg this time! What are the odds if you've had it before? It must be awful babe, pregnancy is hard enough without that. Fxd you don't this time. 

I had epi with my first and it was great, no pain at all! Tried epi with second but it wasn't in properly so just shot pain down my legs. Had pethidine with my daughter but it just made me sick and didn't help the pain. Just gas and air with my little boys, I'll just go for gas and air this time too. Because I labour fast now they say there's no point me having epi because by the the time the anesthetist gets there, prepares and inserts it I've dilated a lot x


----------



## kell

Also im nearly 32 lol had my first at 17 yep x


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw thnx i thnk the chance is thr that i'l hv it again but i thnk nw that DS is a lil older at 7 he isn't as demanding so he understands more & actually kps telling me dnt worry if ur sick me & dad wil take care of u bless him. 
I'm 35 now so told DH it's nw or never lol as i want 3 but i'l mke sure t kp less of a gap next time. i loved the gas & air! I thnk i'l ask for epi if not i guess i'm still happy with gas& air too. Ok i hope all ths baby talk means we hv ths nailed ths time haha DH kps telling me 'thnk positive & placibo effect & all lol i said yes but i dont want to be creating no phantom pregnancy either or getting my hopes too high to hv af slap me in the face so cautiously optimistic until test proves otherwise x


----------



## kell

Awww bless your boy, he sounds adorable :) 

Yeah a smaller gap is nice, there's 10 months between my eldest boys and they are really close. 

Hey I know right! We're already talking like we're up the duff haha that might be a good sign! Cautious is sensible, then you won't be so gutted but it's hard not to get your hopes up isn't it. Im secretly excited because I feel pregnant but it could just all be in my stupid head :( 

I think we'll both get bfps this time, we will we will lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

I knw i just cant wait to get to 8dpo nw! I might do a sneaky test on 8dpo late evening with a 3/4 hr hold just coz i'l hv 2 frers in packet wen i buy lol & then do one on Monday morning at 9dpo x im so bloody nervous x


----------



## Geo2

Hello again. cant seem to work out how to update previous post! but I can tell you that done a first response early test on 11 dpo and BFN. Waiting for AF to arrive or not, then going to re test on not! Hoping I'm not out, with all these symptoms aswell. Had a shorter cycle last month so not sure if this cycle will be 28 days or less. Lets wait and see...good luck and congrats to all


----------



## Geo2

anyone else done first response testsand got BFN?


----------



## clacko

Iv done three and got funny faint lines but not sure if there anything or not z


----------



## Mom2sam

Geo2 said:


> Hello again. cant seem to work out how to update previous post! but I can tell you that done a first response early test on 11 dpo and BFN. Waiting for AF to arrive or not, then going to re test on not! Hoping I'm not out, with all these symptoms aswell. Had a shorter cycle last month so not sure if this cycle will be 28 days or less. Lets wait and see...good luck and congrats to all

Ur not out til Af arrives u can implant anywhere from 6-10 dpo & it would show on a hpt 3 days later so u might hv implantated late x


----------



## Mom2sam

My cramps are back but come & go might b gas tho i dunno lol i had to go do sum shopping at Tesco so picked up my frer but only got a pack of 2 so i dont get too carried away thnk i'l save thm for Monday fmu. Kell hw u feeling x


----------



## clacko

I keep getting really sharp shooting pains in my boobs :-( 

I bought more tests today and waiting for my ics to arrive so once they come I'll probably test every time I wee lol z


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> I keep getting really sharp shooting pains in my boobs :-(
> 
> I bought more tests today and waiting for my ics to arrive so once they come I'll probably test every time I wee lol z

Lol clacko i only hv the 2 frer for 9dpo & just nw ordered 20 cheapies off amazon but thy could arrive anywhr frm 3-5 days if i had thm i'd prob be peeing on thm nw x

Wen did u last test? Was the smu one last test u did? Are u out of frer nw? Thier costly but i lov frer x


----------



## clacko

Smu one was the last one I did. I have 9 frer now, 4 asda cheapies and 100 cheapies coming either tomorrow or Monday lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow! Now i knw why tesco only had 1 pack of frer left haha! Wel wat u waiting for then i thnk hold ur pee & might show up better nw? Or did u say u waiting til tmrw morning x


----------



## clacko

I think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow morning. I'm at my mother in laws at the moment. Having a glass of wine and trying to forget about it all. I got my frers from boots cause was buy one get one free z


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep good idea hun praying it shows up for u tmrw i'l come on & check for ur test tmrw x


----------



## clacko

Yeah I hope so too but to be honest I'm not holding up much hope. I'd of thought would of shown by now we dtd on the Monday and Tuesday, I got a positive opk on the Wednesday so maybe I didn't ovulate till Thursday so might only be 8dpo. Or if I ovulated the Friday would only be 7dpo! 

Aaaarrrrggggg I hate the tww x


----------



## Mom2sam

See that's wat confuses me as i go by opk & dont temp so cant pinpoint exactly wen i ovulated making it confusing wen we test. So could mean it's stil early to be showing & that's why u getting faint lines yet x

If i get a positive opk say wednesday i usually count Thursday as ov day & day after that so fri as 1dpo but say we ovulate even later were stil earlier regarding dpo lol it is confusing x


----------



## clacko

Well I tested this morning with fmu and this is what I got! Still sure I can see something faint but think I might just be seeing things now! 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-9.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-11.jpg


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning i think i see something too clacko maybe u did ovulate later than u thought & are catching a early bfp? X


----------



## clacko

I hope so. My ics arrived this morning so more things to pee on lol x


----------



## Missnurse

At 6dpo absolutely nothing new to report


----------



## Mom2sam

Only 7dpo here miss Nurse not much to report here too x


----------



## clacko

Just done an ic. Only 1 hour hold and third morning urine

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-12.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-13.jpg


----------



## Mom2sam

Will update symptoms at end of day but so far got a ache on left side same place i gt ov pains ths cycle. Breaking out too on back & face argh, not much else yet how is everyone feeling? X

Oh also feel really tired bn yawning all day but slept in til 9.30am so i don't knw why i feel like going bk t bed but DS wants to go t park so abit of running around with him should wake me up x


----------



## Mom2sam

Clacko sorry i don't see anything on the ic but i hardly ever do on those unless thr like really dark x


----------



## Missnurse

I'm feeling tired today too. Even though DS sttn pretty much and I wasn't up till 7


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-15.jpg

Another ic! I have quite a lot of energy today but keep getting cramps on and off and also keep getting sharp pains in my ribs :-/ was happening yesterday too x


----------



## Mom2sam

Just went to toilet & wen i wiped yellow snotty type cm. do u get this before af arrives? Or in pregnancy or neither. It was weird x


----------



## clacko

Don't think iv hD this before Hun x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> Don't think iv hD this before Hun x

It's creamy nw wasn't like ths last cycle. Went gloopy then tinged with blood before af so hoping it stays creamy lol


----------



## clacko

Mines creamy too with bits of stretchy cm in with it :-/ x


----------



## Mom2sam

I thnk i might cave in & test tmrw but only 8dpo tmrw so dunno x


----------



## Mom2sam

I just feel weird x


----------



## clacko

I know the feeling. I'm having so many symptoms. If I'm not pregnant than I don't know what's wrong with me!! Do you have many tests? It is Mother's Day tomorrow  x


----------



## Mom2sam

I only hv 2 frer& 25mLu ic about 3 that my sis gave me tday. I knw mothers day i thnk Dh & DS hv planned t mke me breaky & thn planned t tke me out for a meal in evening ds couldn't hold it in so was tryn gv me hints lol bless hm c


----------



## Mom2sam

Earlier today i got a sharp pain across abdomen i actually gasped lasted few seconds i'm hoping implantation aftr that just gt a dull ache on one side on left i hd ib both times in past at 8dpo just a smear so if i hv that tmrw it'l mke me more certain might hold for 4 hrs & test tmrw night with a frer x


----------



## Mom2sam

Clacko hoping urs shows up more tmrw too as on most of ur tests i can see a faint line but i'm guessing u must hv ovulated later & hv counted ur dpo wrong i'm also going by opks as dont temp i got a positive opk on cd15 so counting ov day as cd16 & cd17 as 1dpo x


----------



## clacko

Good morning ladies. How are we all doing? This is my frer from this morning. Pretty sure I can see a line (easier than previous lines) and it looks pink!! Can you ladies see it?? Xx


https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-17.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-18.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-19.jpg


----------



## Mom2sam

Definitely see it for sure! Yay congrats!! U so deserve it wishing u a very happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-20.jpg

This is another pic I took can see it a bit better


----------



## Mom2sam

I see it in all the tests from today ths last pic such a dark nice pink line & wen mine looked like this i did a digi same day & got 1-2 weeks x


----------



## clacko

Oooo think I will go get some today and maybe do a digi with fmu x


----------



## Mom2sam

Wen i last got my bfp i only had a digi & 1 frer so aftr i saw a line in frer i did digi too lol but next day went & got more frer just to see lines get dark lol wat were ur symptoms? X


----------



## clacko

Iv had cramps and twinges every now and then, headaches a lot! Stabbing pains in my boobs. Iv also been getting bad stitch type pains in my ribs and noticed my vision getting blurry on a night! A lot of ovary pains too x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks hun i kp getting cramping like before af shows & know i'v had this both in early pregnancy & pre af so could go either way hoping it's not af about to show her ugly face lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm actually nervous either way now. As i suffer with hyperemesis in pregnancy had it twice nw so no escaping it but need to be pro actice & get meds early this time so soon as i see a bfp i'l hv t mke appointment with doc & start meds x


----------



## clacko

I suffered with it in both pregnancies too! So I'll have to do exactly the same xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Really omG it's aweful isn't it had right until birth with my ds & again before mc last yr i hate it & cant eat or drink at all until about 20 wks i cant even swallow my own saliva! Plus gt admitted to hospital numerous times for drips due to high ketones & dehydration. Was it just as bad with both of ur pregnancies? i knw it's gonna be tough once i am pregnant but to hv kids it's worth it i guess x

I thnk once u get a decent enough line on a 25mLu cheapie go get it confirmed straight away by docs (thnk thy also use those cheapies) & definitely start meds soon as u can. What meds were u on last time. I was on metaclopramide cyclizine & then switched to stemetil. I did want ondanestron in USA alot of ladies said thy couldn't b without it & helped but in uk its expensive & thr so tight i hd t fight for it & only managed t get thm t gv it once! X


----------



## clacko

I was exactly the same Hun! In and out of hospital! I also had preeclampsia with both in late pregnancy! I was on same meds too! Mine used to go at about 20 weeks. 

Just done another frer 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-21.jpg


----------



## Mom2sam

That's so much darker already than ths morning! Do u beleive it nw lol x


----------



## clacko

I do now yeah  x


----------



## kell

Congratulations clacko! :) how many dpo are you? 

I'm 8dpo today and stupidly tested this morning, bfn obviously lol. I still feel pregnant, full REALLY tender boobs, nausea, bloat and full feeling in uterus to the point I had to get changed because my jeans just felt so,uncomfortable and it made me feel sick. Hot flashes all day. Keep getting cramp in my legs. Don't know what to think, hopeful but scared at the same time :/


----------



## clacko

I'm either 9-10- or 11 dpo today. Test has got so
Much darker over past few hours. Really cramping today x


----------



## kell

Yay for darker tests clacko! So happy for you :) how are you feeling today?


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies how we all doing? 

Thanks kell, I'm still cramping this morning but not quite as much! Going to ring the doctors today and try get an appointment this week. 

Tested with fmu this morning with frer, asda cheapie and ic. This is what I got

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-23.jpg


----------



## kell

Looking good! The asda will be faint because it's not sensitive really. Frer looks fab! And ic cheapies tend to be more sensitive than most expensive brands. Please keep us updated :) really hope some of us can move over to first tri with you x


----------



## clacko

I hope some of you will too!! I know the asdas ain't very sensitive but it's deff slowly getting darker and the ic is too. I know ics are meant to be more sensitive but deff don't think they work as well as a frer. 

Is anyone else testing today? X


----------



## kell

Frer are good aren't they, I have one in my bag and I am tempted to test today lol I tested bfn yesterday but I was only 8dpo x


----------



## clacko

I'm sure I started seeing lines at 9dpo and got a proper line at 11dpo that didn't have to really squint to see and some people didn't see them but some did x


----------



## kell

Well I just tested and it looked bfn but I am sure I can see the start of something there! Then I can't then I can! :( x


----------



## clacko

Post a pic  xx


----------



## kell

The more I look at it the more it just looks neg! I don't know how to invert or anything. I'll try and post a pic but im on my phone until laptop is repaired, kids broke it lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Fab lines Clacko! Afm 9dpo & BFN boo hoo lol actually managed to bd around fertile week ths time too & stayed laying down for at least 20/30 mins later. Used preseed & followed smep. I dunno hope i get it next cycle. Kel post a pic x


----------



## RonnieV

9dpo.....woke up early again, feeling slight cramp on right side, super hungry, bloated, books look fuller, bd said he thinks I'm pregnant because I went to sleep so early....I'm going to keep saying that my af is coming, since reading up I might have mimicked symptoms of others....lol


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-26.jpg

Smu x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ronnie hw many dpo are u hv u tested yet? Good luck hun x


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-26.jpg
> 
> Smu x

Great lines hv u been to docs yet? I think it should show on thiers now & once confirmed hopefully u get ur meds & kp the hyperemesis at bay x


----------



## clacko

I'm at docs today at 4 x


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh k kp us posted & hope hyperemesis stays under control for u ths time hun x


----------



## clacko

Thanks Hun, I'm hoping so! Dreading the first few months really just so scared of getting it again especially when I have two little ones to look after x


----------



## RonnieV

Hey mom2sam....9dpo on 26 day cycle....af due on 5th. .i am going to get a test today hope for bfp tomorrow morning.
super dark line cracko, hope your appt goes well


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> Thanks Hun, I'm hoping so! Dreading the first few months really just so scared of getting it again especially when I have two little ones to look after x

Just kp reminding urself end result is so worth it & hv u joined hyperemesis group on fb it's fab & lots of support definitely join it x


----------



## kell

I can't post a pic but im pretty sure it's neg. So annoying! I'm achey down there and in my lower back, I just feel odd. Only got 2 cheapie ic 20mlu tests left, is it worth doing one in the morning? Did we figure out sensitivity of the frer in the end Mom2Sam? May buy some more tomorrow. I don't feel out :/


----------



## Mom2sam

RonnieV said:


> Hey mom2sam....9dpo on 26 day cycle....af due on 5th. .i am going to get a test today hope for bfp tomorrow morning.
> super dark line cracko, hope your appt goes well

Good luck hun hope u see a bfp!! I'm 9dpo today & tested in morning with a frer & ic 10mLu both bfn & now gt tiny bit blood mixed with cm wen i wiped would'v got excited thnkng ib but had it last month on exactly same 9dpo only wen wiped for 3/4 days & af came 4 days later so knw i'm out & onto next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> I can't post a pic but im pretty sure it's neg. So annoying! I'm achey down there and in my lower back, I just feel odd. Only got 2 cheapie ic 20mlu tests left, is it worth doing one in the morning? Did we figure out sensitivity of the frer in the end Mom2Sam? May buy some more tomorrow. I don't feel out :/

It's deffo worth doing hun. I looked on packet & it didnt say how odd eh! Anyway i googled & it said first response early result can detect hcg at 12.5MLu. Some ladies said 15mLu so still not sure anyway my 10mLu ic just arrived an hour ago & i tested again lol bfn! Anyway just wiped tho & tiny bit of blood mixed in cm so i thnk af deffo coming in next few days also legs all achey like before af. 

Hope u see a bfp tmrw! I thnk i'm going t just wait for af & save my tests for next cycle now also need to order opks i only hv 5 left x


----------



## kell

That is strange, you would think it would say! Is it on the paper bit inside? Sorry you have started spotting :( I really thought you were getting a bfp. Maybe it is ib though? You never know! When are you due on? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Nope i chekd on paper inside too nothing u'd think thyd hv it on thr! Its not evn actual spotting it was a tiny speck of blood mixed in cm wen i wiped nothing on underwear so could be ib but i aint getting my hopes high. Af due 4-5 days x


----------



## Mom2sam

I did have ib with previous 2 pregnancies tho but on 8dpo just a smear of brown on underwear & bfp at 9dpo. I'm thinking wat if i'v got my ovulation day wrong as only going by opks. I thnk i'l see hw today goes & might test again tmrw x


----------



## kell

Yeah I would test again tomorrow and next day. If you usually have ib it is defo possible. You may have been a day out with ov dates x


----------



## RonnieV

Bfn at 10dpo....I'm a bit discouraged but still hoping


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-28.jpg

My fmu frer 13dpo. I feel terrible this morning, don't know if it's my body reacting to the pregnancy or a bug. Was up in the night been sick ( please don't let morning sickness be starting already) still feel sick this morning with headache and generally achy everywhere urgh!!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kell

RonnieV said:


> Bfn at 10dpo....I'm a bit discouraged but still hoping

Aw don't lose hope babe, it's still early. What test did you use? I'm 10dpo too but only have a cheap ic left so will no doubt be neg x


----------



## kell

Nice line clacko! Very real now :) hope your hypemesis isn't kicking in :( x


----------



## clacko

Don't lose too much hope with ics. Even my ic is very faint! X


----------



## kell

I done it and it's bfn obviously :( but yeah they are only 20mlu so :shrug: how faint is yours now? X


----------



## RonnieV

10dpo so it is early....I used a frer....stupid thing said it can detect 6 days before af....liar!!!!lol I have one more so first thing on Friday night or Sunday morning(if I wait for af no show)....I just got sucked into the world of tww....lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies, ooh nice dark line Clacko did u manage to speak to your doc about meds. My hyperemesis starts bang on 6 weeks hoping it's not the start of it for you if u suspect it is try get to docs today & get early meds hun x

Ronnie sorry about the Bfn. 10dpo for me too & i just tested with 10miu ic & bfn too im expecting af in 3/4 days & feeling out too nw oh well onto next cycle x

Kel hw u feeling? Wat sensitivity is the ic? Is it 25? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh sorry u mentioned it's 20miu Kel x


----------



## clacko

My ics are 10miu but it's still faint, almost looks like a pink Evap. Asda cheapie is showing a line now too. I don't rate the ics cause it's meant to be more sensitive that frer but there deff not! 

Sickness has gone off this morning. Luckily my doctors do a sit and wait clinic every day so if I start to feel it's starting I'll be going there and getting some meds. I'm wondering if I have a bug as well as pregnancy symptoms. All my back and legs ache today :-( can't get comfy! 

Twins run in hubby's family too and his mum keeps saying it has to be us having twins cause his brother and sisters ain't having any more kids and none of them had twins! X


----------



## kell

Ronnie, it is defo. Some people don't get bfp until after af is due. Everyone is different, don't lose hope. 

Mom2Sam, sorry you got bfn :( have you tried another frer? The Ic was 20mlu I think. I still feel the same, nausea, sore lumpy enlarged boobs, sensitive nips, achey abdomen, no sign of spotting x


----------



## kell

Thanks clacko, that gives me hope. I'll pick up some frer today when I go to tesco x


----------



## clacko

I'll do an ic with smu and post a pic x


----------



## RonnieV

Yeah I'm thinking that waiting for af to show up is better for me....my symptoms seem to have disappeared.....except for the large boobs.... lol.....wait....and a warm sensation under belly button....what the heck is that?!?


----------



## kell

Thank you clacko :hugs: 

Yes try and hold out Ronnie lol easier said than done I know and I I am crap at taking my own advice :haha:


----------



## clacko

Biggest give away for me was all the little twinges I got and the pains in my ribs on and off. Xx


----------



## RonnieV

Lol kell me too!!!! I never follow my advice in the tww department.lol...Anyway, i was just feeling a warm sensation in my stomach......bloating went away and I just feel bad for using a perfectly good hpt....lol....


----------



## Mom2sam

Clacko the chance is there for twins if thy run in family hw exciting i'd lov to just hv twins & get 2 for 1 with one hyperemesis pregnancy lol! 

Kell no i didnt use the frer thnk if af dont show up i will then coz only 1 frer left but thnk thr sane sensitivity as the one step 10miu ic. Ant wait for ur test ur symptoms sound promising mine hv dissapeared x

Ronnie fx crossed for wen u next test hun x


----------



## kell

Haha Ronnie, we must waste so much money on hpt in the tww! Superdrug and boots must think I have a preg test addiction :haha: x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Clacko the chance is there for twins if thy run in family hw exciting i'd lov to just hv twins & get 2 for 1 with one hyperemesis pregnancy lol!
> 
> Kell no i didnt use the frer thnk if af dont show up i will then coz only 1 frer left but thnk thr sane sensitivity as the one step 10miu ic. Ant wait for ur test ur symptoms sound promising mine hv dissapeared x
> 
> Ronnie fx crossed for wen u next test hun x

Thank you babe. I do feel in but im so nervous af will get me x


----------



## RonnieV

Mom2sam.either Friday or Sunday.....af is due on Saturday....fx and thanks


----------



## RonnieV

Kell I go straight for the 16.99 and up tests every time....lol but I'm starting to think twice now.....maybe an ic would be better???


----------



## kell

Yep lol ridiculous prices. Ic internet cheapies are sensitive and good but I never remember to get them!


----------



## Mom2sam

I'v just been to the loo & wiped after & more stringy blood on paper so i knw af coming. Really thought we had it ths time. We followed smep, did my opks even used preseed whch wrked both times previously first cycle we used it. Wat is going on, why is my eggo rejecting hs spermies lol 

I dont knw this cycle if i should continue following smep or try to bd more every day throughout the whole week of leading upto ovulation & a little afterwards. Do u ladies follow a bd routine? X

Kell no spotting at ths stage is definitely a good sign for u as i always spot before af & if i dont i would let my hopes get high but mines starting fx crossed for you & Robnie nw x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ic are good, i'm not buying no more frer now that my ic hv arrived & didn't evn get an indent lol stark white so at least i knw ths batch wont gimme evaps wen i'm in the 2ww again if i see anything on ic then i wil definitely get few frer & digi. Need to order more opk on weekend i'm almost out only hv 4 left x

Been taking pregnacare for 3 months nw & out of thse too but just going to switch to folic acid i thnk x


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, I haven't taken anything ever to be honest and I don't follow a plan. We just BD every day lol. You are getting my hopes up woman! :haha: x


----------



## Mom2sam

I think that's best way. Maybe i'm trying too hard lol x


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-29.jpg

Smu ic x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ur right about the ic Clacko thy tke ages to darken but thr not as sensitive still nice line x


----------



## clacko

It's getting there now. I trust frers a lot more.


----------



## kell

Thanks for posting that clacko, I see what you mean. 

I've just sent 13 year old DS to get me some frer! Terrible aren't I? :haha:


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Kell that's funny x


----------



## kell

It was until I tested! :( :( :( BFBLOODYN! So so gutted never have tested so late in the day x


----------



## kell

Should never that was meant to say x


----------



## clacko

Have you got a pic? Lots of oeople couldn't see the lines on mine to start with z


----------



## RonnieV

Hahaha.....the shade of it all!!!!    so its 11:40am and I am feeling bloated again, still thinking about the warm sensation I had in my lower tummy.....got me hoping but I feel like the evil witch is coming to get me....hehehe....


----------



## Mom2sam

Hw long hv u ladies been trying this time? I'l be moving onto third cycle & it's driving me mad. kell maybe ur urine was too diluted x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Hw long hv u ladies been trying this time? I'l be moving onto third cycle & it's driving me mad. kell maybe ur urine was too diluted x

This is my second cycle. I usually fall straight away so im really frustrated. Do you think it is just too early and too diluted? Im not spotting which I was this time last cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Clacko hv u told family yet & hv u figured ur due date? I were watching one born last night & sobbing wen babies wer born haha i think more broody by the day! X


----------



## Mom2sam

I thnk so as ur still only 10dpo & its so late in day so urine would b diluted. Wen is af due? I ordered 20 one step 10miu hpt from amazon & thy came real quick next day actually for under £3. Maybe just order somethng like that then at least u can kp testing & not feel u'v spent too much frer can expensive for me anyway x


----------



## RonnieV

2nd cycle trying although we've been doing it over a year no protection.....I just never tracked my ovulation...I just knew I have a 26 day cycle and doctor said that I need to get my cholesterol level under control....that was before New Years.....this would be my first pregnancy if af doesn't show up


----------



## Mom2sam

Ronnie fx crossed for you hopefully u get it ths cycle. Wen we were trying for our first we were also not really trying actively just not using protection & nothing happened we were not too bothrd as were newly wed so just enjoying life togethr aftr 2 years is wen i thought hmm wat's going on here so went for tests thy couldn't find anything wrong so put me on clomid for a year. Nothing. Thats wen i joined ttc forum & learnt about actively trying & that cycle used opks, preseed as clomid dried me up & voila i conceived! Second time trying i just went in actively trying & conceived second cycle. But at 8 weeks no hb so had d&c & now onto third cycle after af arrives. 

Hope we all get our bfp soon & move to first tri togethr to join Clacko x


----------



## RonnieV

That's a major symptom I am having right now.....I go to bathroom and when I wipe I have no cm like I dried up.....lol....but I bd and it's just different....I'm not sure of anything but I do know I keep waking up early and I have been super hungry....


----------



## Mom2sam

Have u tried preseed? Its fab iv conceived twice with it ths time dunno wats going on lol c


----------



## Mom2sam

i'v just eaten Ds left overs too but i think mines more comfort eating today after my bfn & spotting lol x


----------



## RonnieV

I read about preseed and vitex and fertilitea...I just never got them...I do take a multivitamin.


----------



## clacko

We have only told hubby's mum. Just so we have a little support. We don't plan on telling anyone else until we have had a scan and all is normal. I'm in agony with back ache and cramps today, on top of feeling congested and a little nausea on and off! 

I noticed I was eating a lot more before I got my bfp. My af would be due tomorrow. Just hope all these pains are normal. 

Does anyone know much about twins. Both my mother in law and my father in law are twins and they were told it would be there children that would have twins. Hubby has 2 sisters and one brother and none of them had twins and ain't having more kids, mother in law has pinned it on us and said that we will have them. This will be our last baby though so don't think she has a chance. 

X x


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-30.jpg

My fmu tests! So pleased I got my 1-2 weeks! Also the frer line is thicker today and almost as dark as the control line now. Line is more visible on ic too  xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Ooh i lov those digis! Great lines too. Dont knw much about twins but i think if u get hyperemesis thy will normally do a scan to rule it out anyway something about having high levels of hcg (perfectly normal) but also associated with twins so thy just try to rule it out thy gave me scan at 8 weeks in both pregnancies but no twins for me. Until then i think it's a guessing game. X


----------



## clacko

They never gave me a scan because of my hyperemesis! Doctor did say she would put all my history in with my referral to the midwives so who knows. I think they might be a bit more cautious with me having preeclampsia with both pregnancies. Xxx


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-32.jpg

15dpo smu please tell me there getting darker?? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi nice dark lines Clacko i usually stop testing at ths point so dinno hw dark thy get but look good to me x


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 for me af came too. Kell did u test again x


----------



## clacko

Thanks mom2sam I really should stop testing but just so worried about little one! So sorry to hear af got you :-( xx


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies :hi: 
I hope you don't mind if I join your discussion...? :blush:
I just wanted to find out if anyone has had NO symptoms, and has resulted in a BFP? The reason why I am asking, is normally between O and AF I get such bad symptoms, very sore achy bbs, odd pimple or two on the chin, AF cramps, and on DPO 2/3 nausea that normally only lasts a day. This cycle however, I have absolutely no sore achy bbs and no nausea! I have had the odd cramp here and there, and since yesterday I have been peeing a lot. Even though my OPK's were positive, could it be that I never ovulated this month? I am currently 7 DPO. Your advise would be great ladies, as this 2WW is driving me nuts :wacko:


----------



## Nina83

HowarthHopes said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> I hope you don't mind if I join your discussion...? :blush:
> I just wanted to find out if anyone has had NO symptoms, and has resulted in a BFP? The reason why I am asking, is normally between O and AF I get such bad symptoms, very sore achy bbs, odd pimple or two on the chin, AF cramps, and on DPO 2/3 nausea that normally only lasts a day. This cycle however, I have absolutely no sore achy bbs and no nausea! I have had the odd cramp here and there, and since yesterday I have been peeing a lot. Even though my OPK's were positive, could it be that I never ovulated this month? I am currently 7 DPO. Your advise would be great ladies, as this 2WW is driving me nuts :wacko:

I had pretty much zero symptoms.
All I had was erect and sensitive nipples from O day until about 8dpo. But that might have had something to due with clomid. I also broke out and it didn't go away, usually I get a zit or two before AF and that's it. 
With my previous pregnancies I had a few more signs.
Don't forget that every pregnancy and every woman is different.


----------



## RonnieV

12dpo and I woke up with no bloat, no cramps, larger nipples since 5dpo, yesterday I had some cramps, but this morning I feel nothing...I have two more days to go.....af comes every 26 days on the nose.....hope this cycle is bfp


----------



## Mom2sam

clacko said:


> Thanks mom2sam I really should stop testing but just so worried about little one! So sorry to hear af got you :-( xx

No it's just once i get confirmed by docs few days later my hyperemesis usually kicks in so i end up in hospital & thy usually kp an eye on me. But if i didn't i knw i'd be testing every other day too hw u feeling nw? Had nausea eased off or stil thr? X


----------



## Mom2sam

HowarthHopes said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> I hope you don't mind if I join your discussion...? :blush:
> I just wanted to find out if anyone has had NO symptoms, and has resulted in a BFP? The reason why I am asking, is normally between O and AF I get such bad symptoms, very sore achy bbs, odd pimple or two on the chin, AF cramps, and on DPO 2/3 nausea that normally only lasts a day. This cycle however, I have absolutely no sore achy bbs and no nausea! I have had the odd cramp here and there, and since yesterday I have been peeing a lot. Even though my OPK's were positive, could it be that I never ovulated this month? I am currently 7 DPO. Your advise would be great ladies, as this 2WW is driving me nuts :wacko:

Hi your more than welcome to join in hun 
Yes the both times i conceived i hd no symptoms apart frm ib at 8dpo, symptoms only really started at 5/6 weeks. past two cycles of trying i'v had so many symptoms & bfn lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

RonnieV said:


> 12dpo and I woke up with no bloat, no cramps, larger nipples since 5dpo, yesterday I had some cramps, but this morning I feel nothing...I have two more days to go.....af comes every 26 days on the nose.....hope this cycle is bfp

Fx crossed af dont come & u get a bfp x


----------



## RonnieV

I'm hoping.....but I'm prepared for the bad witch to come.....it's good that some of us got a bfp....keeps me encouraged


----------



## HowarthHopes

Thank you for all your encouraging words! I'm really exhausted tonight. Personally I think I'm wearing myself out with all this thinking about whether I am pregnant or not! Luckily I have quite a busy this weekend, with my friends baby shower and my sister's farewell. So atleast the days will go by faster, so that it gets closer to testing time!!! Yay! I can't wait! 7 days to go... Has anyone tested like 10DPO and gotten BFP? Or would you advise waiting until 14DPO? 

Wishing you all get your BFP's soon x x x


----------



## RonnieV

So I tested again.....bfn....not sure about this cycle now....just waiting for af to hurry up and come so I can be on to the next cycle...might start on vitex


----------



## Mom2sam

HowarthHopes said:


> Thank you for all your encouraging words! I'm really exhausted tonight. Personally I think I'm wearing myself out with all this thinking about whether I am pregnant or not! Luckily I have quite a busy this weekend, with my friends baby shower and my sister's farewell. So atleast the days will go by faster, so that it gets closer to testing time!!! Yay! I can't wait! 7 days to go... Has anyone tested like 10DPO and gotten BFP? Or would you advise waiting until 14DPO?
> 
> Wishing you all get your BFP's soon x x x

I knw everyone's different & some get early results wen testing & others have to wait but both times i conceived i got bfp at 9dpo x


----------



## Mom2sam

RonnieV said:


> So I tested again.....bfn....not sure about this cycle now....just waiting for af to hurry up and come so I can be on to the next cycle...might start on vitex

Im sorry about the bfn hun. So what is vitex for? I hav heard ladies mention it on here but don't really know wat it is or used for x


----------



## HowarthHopes

RonnieV said:


> So I tested again.....bfn....not sure about this cycle now....just waiting for af to hurry up and come so I can be on to the next cycle...might start on vitex

Maybe you are testing too early? Stay positive and who knows you still get your BFP yet? I know a friend of mine only get her BFP a couple of days after AF was due,I think it all depending on HSG count, and she O'd later than normal. Just trying to be hopeful :hugs:


----------



## HowarthHopes

Mom2sam said:


> HowarthHopes said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your encouraging words! I'm really exhausted tonight. Personally I think I'm wearing myself out with all this thinking about whether I am pregnant or not! Luckily I have quite a busy this weekend, with my friends baby shower and my sister's farewell. So atleast the days will go by faster, so that it gets closer to testing time!!! Yay! I can't wait! 7 days to go... Has anyone tested like 10DPO and gotten BFP? Or would you advise waiting until 14DPO?
> 
> Wishing you all get your BFP's soon x x x
> 
> I knw everyone's different & some get early results wen testing & others have to wait but both times i conceived i got bfp at 9dpo xClick to expand...

Argh, I'm gonna try and be strong and hold out until next week Thursday. Thank you for your advice though :hugs:


----------



## RonnieV

I just feel like af is coming but it's not.....cramps and hunger right now


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mine look so boring lol

1-9 DPO nothing.

10-11 Loads of cm! 

AF due today, I'm 11 dpo.

x


----------



## kell

Im out, the witch came with a vengeance. A day early though which is weird so maybe it just wasn't a sticky. I don't know. Good luck to you all, I hope you get your bfps :)


----------



## HowarthHopes

RonnieV said:


> I just feel like af is coming but it's not.....cramps and hunger right now

Hey Ronnie, 
Have you tested again since the other day? I am so holding thumbs for you that you are preggers x x x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm out :(


----------



## RonnieV

15dpo......no crazy cramps just mild and crazy hunger.....I'm hungry all the time.......my ovaries both sides have twinges but not constant......I actually don't feel like af is coming......I'm a day late but I usually give myself a couple days to see if it comes.....I want to test but if I get a bfn I am going to be more stressed out.......I will have to wait until tomorrow.....just to be sure


----------



## HowarthHopes

Hi Ladies,

I hope you all had a lovely weekend? 
Yesterday afternoon on 10DPO, I finally got my BFP on the ClearBlue Digi Test!!!!!! I am so happy, I just started crying when it said 1-2 weeks Pregnant! And then after about hour of exhilaration, worry started to kick in... I don't want to go through another ectopic pregnancy... Anyway, my husband has told me to stay positive and to visualize that we will be having a happy healthy Baby in 9 months time *fingers crossed*

Here's wishing that you all get your BFP's soon!!!!!!


----------



## clacko

Congratulations howardhopes! I'm sure everything will be ok this time round and you will have a happy healthy baby!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mom2sam

HowarthHopes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend?
> Yesterday afternoon on 10DPO, I finally got my BFP on the ClearBlue Digi Test!!!!!! I am so happy, I just started crying when it said 1-2 weeks Pregnant! And then after about hour of exhilaration, worry started to kick in... I don't want to go through another ectopic pregnancy... Anyway, my husband has told me to stay positive and to visualize that we will be having a happy healthy Baby in 9 months time *fingers crossed*
> 
> Here's wishing that you all get your BFP's soon!!!!!!

Aww congrats!! wishing u all the best & hubbys right try not to worry hopefully everything is ok this time round wishing u a happy & very healthy 9 months hun x


----------



## melissajane1

hi I'm new to this I've been trying to conceive for about two year now and no luck :( but this month I'm feeling different I'm 6dpo i think not too sure and i have a few of the symptoms yous have mentioned and i know its too early but i took a test today and came back bfn :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

